
Another Flipping Puzzle - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/FlippingPuzzle/AnotherFlippingPuzzle.html
======
waiquoo
A more thorough explanation can be found here:
[http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/december12014/index.html](http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/december12014/index.html)

~~~
ColinWright
If you look at the linked submission you'll see that the DataGenetics blog
post is referenced. Personally, I found that to be too detailed in some parts,
and not detailed enough in others - I felt it got the balance wrong. Of
course, everyone's mileage will vary, but this intended audience for the item
will tend to be more interested in the "NIM sum" than the XOR, even though
they are the same thing. The "NIM sum" is what's used in mathematical games
and puzzles, and will be familiar to the intended audience.

But again, YMMV, so you may prefer the DataGenetics version.

------
jawns
I enjoy both math and magic, and I especially enjoy puzzles like this that
have an element of both. I wonder whether there happens to be any sort of
positive correlation between the two disciplines. Are people who enjoy math
more likely than the average person to also enjoy magic?

------
madaxe_again
This is a nice lay-person explanation of hamming codes and how they're useful.

Interesting tidbit - it appears the universe uses them to preserve quantum
state information. Make of that what you will.

~~~
lmm
> Interesting tidbit - it appears the universe uses them to preserve quantum
> state information. Make of that what you will

Huhwhat? I don't think that's true at all. Quantum states are continuous while
Hamming codes are inherently discrete.

~~~
madaxe_again
Have a read - it's interesting stuff - this is from _Physics World_ \-
[http://www.onbeing.org/program/uncovering-codes-
reality/feat...](http://www.onbeing.org/program/uncovering-codes-
reality/feature/symbols-power-adinkras-and-nature-reality/1460)

~~~
lmm
Ah, SUSY rather than QM. I think it's a bit much to say the universe appears
to follow SUSY; it's been... not great at generating experimental predictions,
and to the extent that there are results they are negative.

------
hurin
You just need such a interpretation for 16 bits, that swapping one out of 16
bits will be able to generate any number 0-15 for x % 16. Trivial really.

------
rawells14
This puzzle is "flipping" awesome

